# Disillusionment?



## doubler (Mar 31, 2008)

Hi,

I was getting interested in Russian watches but have just read a description of a Vostok Amphibia. It says that the average length of service of this automatic model should be ten years if given good attention. This doesn't seem very long for supposedly one of the better, more robust Russians.

Am I missing something here?


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

doubler said:


> Hi,
> 
> I was getting interested in Russian watches but have just read a description of a Vostok Amphibia. It says that the average length of service of this automatic model should be ten years if given good attention. This doesn't seem very long for supposedly one of the better, more robust Russians.
> 
> Am I missing something here?


Don't sound bad for a Â£30 watch and many seem to go well many years latter.

Mike


----------



## blackandgolduk (Apr 25, 2005)

When I got my first one (I now have three) I looked on the web and it was suggested that ten years was the service interval - that is, get it looked at by a watchmaker every 10 years. The Vostok is bomb-proof, trust me


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

blackandgolduk said:


> When I got my first one (I now have three) I looked on the web and it was suggested that ten years was the service interval - that is, get it looked at by a watchmaker every 10 years. The Vostok is bomb-proof, trust me


Definitely what he says above! :lol: Solid watches (rumour has it they're made from old tanks - they always feel solid enough anyway, I have three or four also) :yes:


----------



## doubler (Mar 31, 2008)

Thanks guys. I thought I'd get the answers here.

Your quick replies are appreciated.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

I`ve got a number of old Vostoks, including these, that are doing fine :thumbup:

*Vostok Amphibia cal.2409 17 Jewels, c.1980s*










*Vostok,`Сделано в СССР`cal 2416 21 Jewel Automatic,c.1970s/80s*










*Восток Командирские, 17 Камней, Сделано В СССР (Vostok Komaderskie, 17 Jewels, Made in USSR, c.1980s)*










Vostoks are well cool unk:


----------



## doubler (Mar 31, 2008)

Well, those old Vostoks look better than the modern ones, to my eye anyway. I imagine that the marketing men would say otherwise......


----------



## Xantiagib (Apr 22, 2005)

10 years between servicing - indeed I would not dispute that or even longer!

They will outlive your wrist! (probably)

I have this one one the way:


----------



## blackandgolduk (Apr 25, 2005)

Xantiagib said:


> 10 years between servicing - indeed I would not dispute that or even longer!
> 
> They will outlive your wrist! (probably)
> 
> I have this one one the way:


I really, really want one of those! First dibs if you ever decide to flip it... :lol:


----------



## Johnny M (Feb 16, 2007)

Xantiagib said:


> 10 years between servicing - indeed I would not dispute that or even longer!
> 
> They will outlive your wrist! (probably)
> 
> I have this one one the way:


Absolutely, and I have the same on the way too. :tongue2:


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Johnny M said:


> Xantiagib said:
> 
> 
> > 10 years between servicing - indeed I would not dispute that or even longer!
> ...


Isn't that the "Radio Operator's" watch? The red and pink-ish segments indicate when radio ops should listen for SOS/Mayday calls on the international distress frequencies. Certainly looks like it anyway :yes:

Just a 2p worth


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

mel said:


> Johnny M said:
> 
> 
> > Xantiagib said:
> ...


think its similar mel.....apart from the dial is black and pink.....i think :blink:


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

There's a black dial version in JL, a Generalskie, listed as "for Marine radio divisions". It's Cal 2416 Auto 21 jewels with date. It is a Radio Op's watch with the three minute listening segments marked off at 15 minute intervals. It is indeed general maritime practice to listen for SOS/Mayday calls at these times, although I've never quite understood what happens if you hit the iceberg at 4 minutes past the hour, and the ship sinks before 14 minutes past?









Nice catch anyway, and looks to be in good nick! Enjoy!


----------



## Xantiagib (Apr 22, 2005)

This white dial version is a limited edition from one of the italian watch forums and the russian watch forum on watchuseek.

They have commisioned it from vostok directly as the 'Real' radio room watch as this is an exact replica dial of the ones hanging

on the wall - there never was a black dial one in the radio rooms

There are date and non-date versions.


----------



## mediummynd (Mar 16, 2008)

a Vostok is one of the best cheap watches you will buy


----------



## bowie (Mar 12, 2005)

my vostock










bowie


----------

